# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  PS brush pack for old maps

## pyrandon

Hello, everyone--I haven't been in this fine forum in quite awhile, but I came across a series of Photoshop brushes that I immediately thought would be useful for some of you folks:

Here's the link:  http://leichnam.deviantart.com/gallery/

This person has a bunch of brush packs for "old books" that would work for maps;  plus some neat "decay" brushes for aging the parchment of your maps.

Enjoy, and keep on drawing!

----------


## Sapiento

Thanks for posting this. Looks quite useful!

----------


## Redrobes

Don, is that really you - Wow man, welcome back !!! Thats a little Christmas prez all of its own ! Your work is so badly missed.

----------


## Steel General

Welcome back!

Thanks for posting up that link.  :Smile:

----------


## pyrandon

You guys are awesome!  Thanks for the re-welcome.  I can't say I am really "back" (yet)--I no longer play rpg's, and have been doing different sorts of artwork for the past couple years, but I do silently check in here often and I am in awe of the awesome work here!  WOW--a lot of talent in the Guild today!

I hope you are all well.  Take care and keep mapping!

----------


## Midgardsormr

You've been missed; good to hear from you! And thanks for the brushes, of course.

----------


## Endarguul

Just found this as I needed something like that  :Very Happy:  . Thanks for the link. Some really cool brushes there.

----------


## Rongar

Those also work with GIMP like a charm.  :Smile:

----------


## wally-d-feed

They're not downloadable anymore.

----------


## tiglii

Sorry, we can not download them anymore. Can anyone who has them, upload them to another site? Thank you.

----------


## Midgardsormr

If nobody has them, you can find some of them available on various sites by searching for Leichnam Photoshop Brushes.

They were originally licensed CC by-nc-nd, so it's perfectly legal for someone who has them to repost them as long as they are properly credited and they carry the same license.

----------


## Hai-Etlik

> If nobody has them, you can find some of them available on various sites by searching for Leichnam Photoshop Brushes.
> 
> They were originally licensed CC by-nc-nd, so it's perfectly legal for someone who has them to repost them as long as they are properly credited and they carry the same license.


Uh, brushes licensed as No Derivatives?  That seems rather pointless; sure you can share them, but you can't distribute anything you _make_ with them.

----------


## Midgardsormr

I thought that was peculiar, too. But the Creative Commons isn't really designed to protect tools, so I'm not sure exactly how it applies. It would probably take an actual legal precedent to resolve it.

In any case, I just wanted to make clear that reposting the brush packs here is permitted use.

----------

